# Can't Run Splinter Cell Chaos Theory in Windows 7



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

I am a fan of the Splinter Cell series and am replaying it again. Chaos Theory is the 3rd one and I already played the first 2 without any problems on Windows 7.

I installed it, tried to start it and got this message:










I am running Windows 7 Ultimate x64 and have a legal DVD of the game.


----------



## Thomas123456789 (Nov 7, 2009)

hey this should be very easy to fix i mean very easy!

right click on the game icon and go to properties then go to compatability then select the tick box that says run in compatability mode for: then select your choice of one from the drop down menu. (obviously one of the listed ones in the game error message) then select ok and done.

if this works get back to me just so i know.
its a realy good game wy the way have fun playing.


----------



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

I already tried that, didn't work. I think it has something to do with Star Force.


----------



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

I downloaded a "OS Fix" patch, but it was for the Euro/Australian version.

I applied the patch and now I just get this runtime error:


----------



## Ilpav (Oct 21, 2008)

I finally got it to work by applying certain patches in a certain order (bypassing Starforce).

1. Install the game

2. Apply: "SplinterCell3ChaosTheoryv1.05NoDVDFixedexeEuroAus"

3. Apply: "SplinterCell3ChaosTheoryv1.05OSFixNoDVDFixedexeEuroAus"

4. Apply: "scct_1.00_to_1.05_america" Patch

5. Play!

Just search for those exact names on Google and you should find the right ones and install them in that order.


----------



## KhaleJuni (Feb 16, 2010)

I have the reboot loop problem


----------



## Rogue669 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ilpav said:


> I finally got it to work by applying certain patches in a certain order (bypassing Starforce).
> 
> 1. Install the game
> 
> ...


Helpz mehhh, i did that and it still didnt work, i followed those exact steps and nothing :sigh: WHY UBISOFT!? WHY?! they need to get off their butts and make a patch for this game, bcuz i dont want to stop playing this game just because i got windows 7 now! anyway man, please respond to this because i definatly need help with this, i wanna play my game!! and before you even ask this, yes it is legit, i got a retail copy from circuit city


----------

